# Cork ceiling for Devil's Flowers?



## Nanodot (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi All, 

Im designimg my Diabolica habitat.  Has anyone used cork walls or ceilings with Diabolica?  It would insulate the tank as well...


----------



## Connor (Nov 5, 2017)

I haven’t heard of cork being used but it sounds like a fine idea to me. Drawer liner works amazing.


----------



## Serle (Nov 5, 2017)

Cork (bark) really works well , quite neutral , no bacterial growth or parasites either ............... S


----------

